# Best processor for LGA775 socket for Windows 8 upgrade



## rahulbasu (Dec 28, 2012)

I've a couple of old computers running a very old processor that doesn't support NX. I've installed Windows 8 Consumer Preview on them and they run fine. However, I cannot upgrade to the final Windows 8 as the processor doesn't support NX, which is a requirement. There doesn't seem to be any way of bypassing the NX requirement.

I've looked on Flipkart, and all their LGA775 socket processors are out of stock.

Any ideas ? 

I'm doing relatively basic stuff, but since I've replaced most of the internals over the years, the computers are actually not so old - hence I don't want to upgrade the mobo. 

The mobo is Gigabyte G41M combo, rev 1.3 and 1.4 (one each). 

Many thanks
Rahul


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2012)

core2quads, although they are virtually impossible to find nowadays


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 28, 2012)

Core2Duo would be the ideal option here, but if you think practically and even feasibility wise, upgrading the full system (mobo) is the best option.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2012)

Now a days its very difficult to find old 775 socket.

its better to buy new mobo and cpu.

even you get 775 cpu it will costs around rs 5000- 6000.at that price you can get new socket 1155 cpu and mobo


----------



## Naxal (Dec 28, 2012)

Try local market or second hand sections.

Intel Core 2 Duo
Intel Core 2 Quads

They would be suitable for your need.

New LGA775 would be costly, rather better to buy Intel Pentium Dual Core G645 along with MSI H61 motherboard as that would come at around 6k/6.5k. Trade your present motherboard and exchange the DDR2 RAMs for DDR3.

I searched in eBay.in

There are many LGA775 processors are there, check them, selling from Rs. 2k onwords..


----------



## rahulbasu (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks all. My requirements are rather basic - I run google chrome, flash / java, and a little bit of photoshop - not extensive graphics. I have these computers set up for children to learn on. So I don't want to spend too much. At some point, I will need a new computer, but that is a while off.

Also, I'm not sure how to trade the mobo and exchange the RAM ...

ebay.in may be the best. I see a couple of processors at around 2.1/2.2 k. I don't see these processors anywhere else, though Flipkart seemed to have them in stock a few weeks ago.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2012)

try to find some Pentium dual core 5 series cpu for LGA775 - price should be around ~4k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2012)

dude get intel dual core e5700 3.0ghz.you will get that cpu at 4k in local market.it is good and decent cpu


----------



## rahulbasu (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm going with e5700. Didn't find it in Panaji. Found it only on theitwares.com for 4550.

Rahul


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> try to find some Pentium dual core 5 series cpu for LGA775 - price should be around ~4k



Its being sold in my city for mere 1-2k hardly. 4k is loot for it.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

C2D E8500.
Look for it


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2012)

~1-2k for e5700!! - it must be second hand piece.

BTW, couple of  days ago I've seen Q8400 on FK selling at 6.4k but now they have completely removed that and another funny thing is e8500 tagged as coming soon.


----------



## rahulbasu (Dec 30, 2012)

OK. theitwares.com cancelled due to lack of stock. Will go for a new mobo + processor. I'll create a new thread.

Rahul


----------



## image (Dec 30, 2012)

I have one Core2Duo E4500, please let me know if you want to buy.

I have upgraded to i3220 + B75M-D3H.

I installed final version of Windows 8 on it and it worked fine.


----------



## Naxal (Dec 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> BTW, couple of  days ago I've seen Q8400 on FK selling at 6.4k but now they have completely removed that and another funny thing is e8500 tagged as coming soon.



E8500 is a nice processor as per feature goes but Intel website lists it as End of Life

ARK | Intel® Core

That means there will definitely be warranty issue in future


----------

